# Meo Invoicing



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Anybody notice any changes in their last couple of MEO invoices?

That's apart from any items which are billed on a "pay for volume or usage" basis [eg telephone]

--
In a world without walls and fences,
We don't need Windows and Gates


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Not sure what you're getting at Slackrat, but my regular monthly bill for data of €9.99 went down to €9.48 last month but back to €9.99 again now. No idea why.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for your response

Something is happening for sure.

My bill the last couple of months has jumped in an upward direction where according to my agreement with MEO, it should remain the same.

It has increased from 41 € to 50 € and I'm now talking to Vodaphone.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

We are also totally peed off with Meo for various reasons and will be changing as soon as we can. First we have to wait for this contract to end in July then for either Vodafone or Nos to move into our area. That could be a much longer wait!


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

JohnBoy said:


> We are also totally peed off with Meo for various reasons and will be changing as soon as we can. First we have to wait for this contract to end in July then for either Vodafone or Nos to move into our area. That could be a much longer wait!


I may be wrong, but I believe you can cancel anytime with a months notice.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

When we tried they told us that we still had to pay for the whole contract, but then perhaps that is yet another lie to add to the list.

Some months ago I took a SIM card for data only at €9.99 p.m. for 2Gb p.m. At the time I was told that there was no contract and that I could cancel at any time. When I tried to cancel as I longer had any use for it, they refused saying that there was a one year minimum use requirement.

We have been lied to over and over and even with different shops giving totally different answers to the same question on the same day. They cannot be trusted that's for sure and we will be cancelling just as soon as we have an alternative option. In our street that could be a long time which is very frustrating when both Vodafone and NOS are less than 1 km away from us at the moment and even they do not know if or when.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

<http://portugal.angloinfo.com/housing/setting-up-home/internet/>


How to cancel a contract

Internet service contracts may be cancelled by sending a letter or e-mail to the company providing:
Full Name
User Name
ADSL telephone number
Tax Number
Address
Telephone contact

The service will usually be cancelled one month after notification


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Slackrat.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Are you kidding me ? We always like MEO but are you sure that MEO is not good ? Why ? Because they are bad business and aren't fair to customers ? I really want to hear about it before we buy a network. Is VondaFone better than MEO ? MEO is cheap and affordable, I think. To be honest with you, my mom have ZON and I don't like ZON at all.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Our experience is that we would not trust any member of MEO shop or sales staff to even give us the correct time of day. The same cannot be said of the technicians who are regular visitors to our home. That must tell you something about MEO service! The technicians are always very pleasant, helpful and totally professional. 

If you make any enquiry with MEO do try to get all answers in writing and never, EVER deal with anybody at your door claiming to be MEO staff. They are not and will only try to sell you what they have been authorised to sell regardless of whether it is the most suitable package for you or not.

Just one example for you. We were told by a canvasser that we could not have a fibre connection so we signed for broadband. When the engineer came to install it he said we must be crazy as we had fibre outside the door which was faster and cheaper. We went to a shop, complained like crazy, filled in the complaints book and finally managed to get them to cancel the contract and replace it with one for fibre. Meanwhile, our next door neighbour, who does not like to make a fuss was told that he would have to pay a penalty of one years rental to change his contract, so is still on broadband. It turned out the canvasser, claiming to be from MEO, was not authorised to sell fibre so lied her way into getting you to sign up for broadband. 

I could go on but I think you get the picture. Take anything that they say with a gigantic pinch of salt.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

JohnBoy said:


> Our experience is that we would not trust any member of MEO shop or sales staff to even give us the correct time of day. The same cannot be said of the technicians who are regular visitors to our home. That must tell you something about MEO service! The technicians are always very pleasant, helpful and totally professional.
> 
> If you make any enquiry with MEO do try to get all answers in writing and never, EVER deal with anybody at your door claiming to be MEO staff. They are not and will only try to sell you what they have been authorised to sell regardless of whether it is the most suitable package for you or not.
> 
> ...


Thanks. We will remember that. Much appreciated for your details.


----------



## del Pereira (Jul 20, 2012)

FYI Be Aware when you receive a phone call from either MEO or Zon trying to sell you a package and you AGREE that it is a good deal you have now entered into a legal and binding contract. It happened to my neighbor when he was asking about the service. He is stuck with a two year contract now and is not very happy about it. Advice is when on the telephone just say that you DONT AGREE TO ANY CONTRACT UNLESS SIGNED BY YOU... this works as all phone calls are recorded..


----------

